# Central Virginia Herf



## uncle mikey (Jan 1, 2000)

Hey all you guys and girls in Virginia. Don't know if you've heard about this but on August 19th from 5:00PM until 9:00PM a sponsored herf at the King Family Winery will be held. Mrs Uncle Mikey and I plan on being there and I'm hoping to be able to haul some of my local customers as well meet some of you Virginians from Club Stogie.

Cigars represented will come from Miami Cigar, SAG, La Flor Dominicana, Rocky Patel, Gurka, Camacho and Perdomo. Each attendee will receive 14 Premium cigars...there will be food and a wine tasting with the very man who blends the wines for the King family and others; as well as a winery tour. 

Tickets are limited and the cost for each attendee whishing to receive cigars will be $65.00. Should you wish to bring your spouse or SO and they do not want the ciagars another $25.00 will do for the catered food and wine tasting. Please contact me at 866.672.8635 or Bobby at Afficianados in Charlottesville at 434-245-1175 or 434-975-1175 for resrevations. Or you can pm me on Club Stogie or email me to mrbundles at mrbundles.com. Bobby can be reached via email bobb803 at aol.com. Come on out for an evening of Cigars, food, cigars, wine, food and great company. mb


----------



## Smoker840 (Nov 2, 2004)

Thanks Mike

Bobby


uncle mikey said:


> Hey all you guys and girls in Virginia. Don't know if you've heard about this but on August 19th from 5:00PM until 9:00PM a sponsored herf at the King Family Winery will be held. Mrs Uncle Mikey and I plan on being there and I'm hoping to be able to haul some of my local customers as well meet some of you Virginians from Club Stogie.
> 
> Cigars represented will come from Miami Cigar, SAG, La Flor Dominicana, Rocky Patel, Gurka, Camacho and Perdomo. Each attendee will receive 14 Premium cigars...there will be food and a wine tasting with the very man who blends the wines for the King family and others; as well as a winery tour.
> 
> Tickets are limited and the cost for each attendee whishing to receive cigars will be $65.00. Should you wish to bring your spouse or SO and they do not want the ciagars another $25.00 will do for the catered food and wine tasting. Please contact me at 866.672.8635 or Bobby at Afficianados in Charlottesville at 434-245-1175 or 434-975-1175 for resrevations. Or you can pm me on Club Stogie or email me to mrbundles at mrbundles.com. Bobby can be reached via email bobb803 at aol.com. Come on out for an evening of Cigars, food, cigars, wine, food and great company. mb


----------



## uncle mikey (Jan 1, 2000)

Smoker840 said:


> Thanks Mike
> 
> Bobby


Hope to see a bunch of these local types there and looking forward to seeing you Bob. mb


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

DAMN IT Mike, that's THIS weekend!

~Mark


----------



## uncle mikey (Jan 1, 2000)

n2advnture said:


> DAMN IT Mike, that's THIS weekend!
> 
> ~Mark


Well then you better get busy and iron a shirt. LOL Come on Mark it's not that far from you. mb


----------

